# Help needed with MQL4 program



## richitch (7 January 2014)

Hi all,
My name is Tim and I live in Woolloomooloo in Sydney. I have been trading forex for two-and-a-half years. During the first 2 years I made some profits but also made many newbie mistakes and I lost a few thousand AUD during this period. 
Fairly recently I have found a few strategies or approaches that gel and work for me. Using these I am doing far better of late, but I have found that scanning and watching the charts for these conditions takes a lot of time. I thus wrote a first MQL4 program which I would use as a start point to possibly others that could be useful for me, but I have realy battled to get my compiled small custom indicator program to run so as to give correct results when certain conditions are found. It is a small and quite simple program and I wanted to ask if anybody on this forum who knows MQL4 quite well might take a look at it and get it runinng and working correctly. 
I cannot offer payment for this as I have a very small pension income, but I feel that this strategy and program may be useful to this person as I feel very positive about both for forex trading.
If someone may wish to look at itr and see if it requires minimal time to do, that would be hugely appreciated. 
Please email me at timhine@yahoo.com and I will contact you and send you the progam to look at.
Many thanks,
Tim


----------

